# Near Shore Reefs



## ChadA (Feb 15, 2020)

In search of any boat owners that may want to pair up and try some near shore reefs this spring and summer. I've been to the BL behind st cats but haven't tried anywhere else yet.


----------



## ChadA (Feb 15, 2020)

Oh I have a sea hunt 172. I just thought two boats would be better tan one.


----------



## RHFisherman (Feb 16, 2020)

I put in at Demeries and live about 5 minutes away from the dock.  I'd be interested in linking up.  I got a 16' Lund that I'd like to take out with another boat


----------



## ChadA (Feb 16, 2020)

Sounds great. I also usaly put in at demmeries creek as well.


----------



## GONoob (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a bigger boat I want to use more this season. Its been winterized for 2 years lol


----------



## ChadA (Feb 16, 2020)

We can make a group effort. Either way sounds good.


----------



## Riplukelee (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m in as well!! If folks are willing to take the drive we can put in at Lazaretto and fish the King Mackerel on Hilton Head reef


----------



## ChadA (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm willing to try any locations. Haven't fished that area though.


----------



## fuelman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Riplukelee said:


> I’m in as well!! If folks are willing to take the drive we can put in at Lazaretto and fish the King Mackerel on Hilton Head reef



Do you buy a SC fishing license when you fish there?


----------



## ChadA (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm not sure, but with the mention of Hilton head I would.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Feb 17, 2020)

I would be interested. I have a Carolina Skiff 238.


----------



## ChadA (Feb 17, 2020)

Sounds like several people are interested. I'll be glad to meet up with anyone in the future if nothing more to introduce myself and discuss plans.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Feb 17, 2020)

Roll Call? Where is everyone located?


----------



## RHFisherman (Feb 17, 2020)

South Bryan County here, bout 5 minutes down the road from Demeries Creek boat ramp.  I'll start focusing on fishing Mar 1 after small game season finishes up.  Getting the boat ready and the rods rigged up now.  I'm retired so I fish weekday mornings.  I mainly focus on sharks in and around St. Cats Sound but can fish anything.


----------



## Riplukelee (Feb 18, 2020)

Guyton, Ga for me.


----------



## boatbuilder (Feb 19, 2020)

I am in atlanta fish out of a 20 foot boat and normally leave from st simons. I usually fish the closer in reefs like f reef but have been wanting to try some of the further out reefs with a buddy boat.


----------



## Phoda (Feb 20, 2020)

Are there any near-shore reefs that are close enough to access with a pedal-drive kayak? For me, that means less than two miles.


----------



## boatbuilder (Feb 20, 2020)

Phoda said:


> Are there any near-shore reefs that are close enough to access with a pedal-drive kayak? For me, that means less than two miles.



https://coastalgadnr.org/HERU

Some of them should be in range.

There are also some wrecks that show up on navonics. Do you have A fishfinder. Rigged up?


----------



## Phoda (Feb 20, 2020)

boatbuilder said:


> https://coastalgadnr.org/HERU
> 
> Some of them should be in range.
> 
> There are also some wrecks that show up on navonics. Do you have A fishfinder. Rigged up?


Great information in that link, I appreciate it. I have the Navionics app on my phone and will have the fish finder set up by the time I head out on my next trip. I've never seen anything labeled as a wreck on Navionics, though - how do you find them? Probably newbie questions, I apologize.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Feb 23, 2020)

Are we going to plan a trip or talk about it fellas?


----------



## ChadA (Feb 23, 2020)

Definitely want to plan a trip once the weather gets right. Do you have another suggestion?


----------



## RHFisherman (Feb 23, 2020)

The weather is what I'm waiting for.  Not a big fan of the combination of cold mornings and throwing a cast net.


----------



## shotgunhales (Feb 23, 2020)

yeah weather has been sucking pretty bad lately


----------



## Knothead71 (Feb 24, 2020)

Any of ya'll willing to take on a passenger? Not looking for a free ride, I know this stuff is expensive so I am more than willing to help with fuel costs or whatever.


----------



## Timrandall (Feb 28, 2020)

Is it safe to get to anything near shore like wrecks or reefs in an 18ft aluminum bay boat?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 28, 2020)

Knothead71 said:


> Any of ya'll willing to take on a passenger? Not looking for a free ride, I know this stuff is expensive so I am more than willing to help with fuel costs or whatever.


 The best way is to go with a pro and licensed Charter guide 

Someone like CPT Jimmy Armel ,   he can get you on some awesome fish

If you send me a your number in a PM I can let you know next time I have room and am going but I am NOT a Licensed charter cpt, so cant charge for trips and it will be short notice, and not the same quality as he can provide/


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 28, 2020)

Timrandall said:


> Is it safe to get to anything near shore like wrecks or reefs in an 18ft aluminum bay boat?



There are rare days it can be done at some like BL or BH   but you know your boat and skill and how fast you can get out of trouble if seas start to pick up


----------



## ChadA (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a 17 ft seahunt and feel comfortable doing it but I agree with shark fighter no your limits and skill set. When possible go with another boat. That's why I started this thread to find buddies.


----------

